# Duckweed?



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone here could help me figure out how to get rid of duckweed. I started out with 3 charming little leaves that I made the mistake of putting in my sorority and now I have about an inch thick of duckweed covering the top of my tanks, as in all of them! So my question is how can I get rid of it, I don't want to flush it for fear of it getting into the ecosytem around here and taking over but I know I can't keep all of it. Any suggestions are welcome! Thanks :-D


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Duckweed is good! It absorbs ammonia and provides shade for your fish to hide under. You could just scoop out half (or however much you don't want) of the mass and then, well, kill by heat (boil it/bake it) or somesuch. Leave it out to dry then use it in the garden. I'm waiting for my duckweed to start doing really well but it's being slow. XD


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

tilli94 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone here could help me figure out how to get rid of duckweed. I started out with 3 charming little leaves that I made the mistake of putting in my sorority and now I have about an inch thick of duckweed covering the top of my tanks, as in all of them! So my question is how can I get rid of it, I don't want to flush it for fear of it getting into the ecosytem around here and taking over but I know I can't keep all of it. Any suggestions are welcome! Thanks :-D


I do not think you can completely get rid of Duckweed. It's one of those plants that even one tiny piece hiding, it'll become a million. I personally like my Duckweed. But, I have to cull about 3/4 of it every couple weeks. Honestly, I toss mine into the yard with the tank water. The tank is at my boyfriends and there is no waterways nearby. If you are concerned about it though, you could always just put it into a bucket of salt water. I believe salt kills Duckweed.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas, I'm debating the best way to get rid of it still. I love it, I think it's adorable, but it's killing my other plants, as they can't get any light :/


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

I've had duckweed in my tank a couple times and I hate it. I always just scoop as much as possible out and throw it in my garden. it never completely goes away but as long as you remove the new stuff every time you clean the tank it stays very manageable. rn I have barley any.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

you can also put it some up for sale in the classifieds


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i always see people selling duckweed on ebay XD

you should certainly try the classified section here too. spread the wealth!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I could try selling it on the classifieds, do you think anyone would be interested? I have a big bucket full in my bedroom right now from cleaning out this morning. I'm just not sure how I would ship it. Does anyone know what types of fish eat duckweed?


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

My duckweed gets stuck all over my filter intakes, it's super annoying


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

lol once you have duckweed, good luck getting rid of it! Skim off whatever you don't want and compost it or put it in a flower bed, repeat as it grows back.

To ship, the easiest way is to soak a paper towel in tank water, put plenty of duckweed on the paper towel, and put another soaked paper towel on top. Double bag with zip lock bags sealed tight and it's ready to go. It will die if it's too cold/hot so don't ship it during a heat wave or during the winter if it has to pass through cold parts of the country.


----------



## Marlow (May 29, 2013)

Oh, darn..Is it really fast at growing? I saw a few pieces in with my frogbit and thought it was cute and just left it..Oh boy

I do like the look if it though..But I guess it would kill off the other plants by blocking out light and stuff?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

It's not harmful as long as you're not letting it take over the tank. Floating plants are some of the most efficient at filtration. You will need to do the same thing with your frogbit eventually.


----------

